# why wont this site come up in a search?



## bwhitty (Sep 11, 2007)

ok, i type utahwildlife.net in my msn search and there's nothing found. Any body know why??


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

takes a few weeks or so


----------



## bwhitty (Sep 11, 2007)

well that makes sense


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmm... looks like this site is already number three in ranking on Google!


----------

